# Izzo Alex - Anyone want some warming tray handles?



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

*NOW SOLD!*

I've posted this elsewhere (TMC and CG) but as my "journey" with my Izzo Alex started here I wanted to give any Alex owner on here the chance to benefit as well... I'm expecting the handles to be delivered tomorrow (Weds) so can post them out later this week. I'll fit them to my machine within minutes of receiving them, so will hopefully be able to post a picture or two at some point tomorrow or Thursday as well.

I've just been looking to add some handles to the warming tray on my Izzo Alex Duetto II - and have bought some 200mm Mentor ones (as per the HB "Alex Duetto Mod: Cup tray handles" post, but slightly longer).

I've deduced that these will fit pretty well in the existing side holes on the outer edge of the Alex warming tray - no drilling required, just a couple of screws through the holes for each handle.

I'm not keen on the rear handle, which would just "look good" and make no real functional difference, so I've not bothered with one. I'd also have to drill the warming tray, which I'd prefer not to do.

Anyway - I've bought these from Farnell, and as there is a minimum order value I've had to buy 4 x handles rather than the 2 x handles that I require - logic being that I'd offer the other pair on here if anyone wanted to split the cost of them, and pay postage for me to ship them.

So - whilst I've only just ordered them, does anyone want a pair of nice chrome cup tray handles for their Alex? I'm sorry, but I only want to ship to other UK owners...

Cost would be (£4.89 per handle plus VAT) = £11.50 + postage (I've now weighed them and it'd cost about £2)... so £13.50 all in (payment by bank transfer, or PayPal if you'r prepared to pay extra to cover charges = £14.20).

If you want to see the handles - it's the 270.7 handles on here: http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/301288.pdf

I've only got one pair, so first come first served........

Shades


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm still aspiring to an Alex!

But a good offer.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Ooohh... they've arrived. Now look at the photos and see if this helps.

I've included a photo of the warming tray with the black perforated rubber mat installed, which prevents scratching of the nice shiney chrome surface..... (essentially so you can see why the strange pattern appears on the mirror finish metal underneath).

Anyone tempted?


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Hm, I'd have been tempted if I didn't have to drill holes in the cup tray (mine doesn't have the diamonds on the sides of the tray).


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

That's a shame, RisingPower - I thought of you the second MrShades posted his thread.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I thought of you as well RP.....









Shame about not having the diamonds - they fit just nicely in them!


----------



## Lounge Lizard (Aug 3, 2013)

Good Morning

How can I purchase the handles for my Duetto Mk11?

Regards

Lounge Lizard


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I've posted on my other thread about these... they're as good as yours LL!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

No contact at all from LL, so these handles are still for sale...

Shades


----------

